# uncomfortable motorhome



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 13, 2012)

We've just returned from a swim around France. I didn't realise how uncomfortable the seating was until we were stuck in the van for 5 days when it rained non-stop.
So what's the solution?
The front passenger seat swivels round but is uncomfortable because you are sitting at an unusual angle. Solution? Possibly a foot stool or something similar as that seems to work.
We also have a corner seat and that is pure torture for any period of time. It seems to be too narrow and it also has a raised part to it as it is intended to be a passenger seat with seatbelts when travelling. If it was in a static caravan, it would be the seat that everyone would be fighting for but in the M/home it is B. uncomfortable
Any suggestions?


----------



## Firefox (Jun 13, 2012)

What model of van do you have? 

When I did my self build, I was a bit worried about the lounge which I formed using the van front bench seat and two swivel standard van driver seats plus a fith seat I made out of a memory foam matress cushion on a plywood base unit.

Everything worked out really comfy though. Possibly because it is mainly van based standard fit seats which are designed to be sat on for long periods driving. Just standard moulded foam on sprung wire bases. I could sit in here for days on end and indeed have done so.


----------



## Somelier (Jun 13, 2012)

One of the first things we checked when we were looking for a new motorhome was the comfort.

The "lounges" that designers put into caravans and into motorhomes gave no comfort for long term sitting. I spoke to one of the design team on one motorhome stand at a show and asked her how often she used a motorhome, to my amazement she told me that she had _never_ spent any time in one. I suggested she should use one for a month, then perhaps the designs of her motorhomes would improve!

The most comfortable seats are usually the driving seats and as far as I'm concerned it's essential that these turn all the way round so that it is possible to maximise this comfort. I can sleep in ours quite comfortably.

It seems to me that the majority of motorhome designers cannot get away from their caravan layouts, which are totally unsuitable for motorhomes.

It took us a long time to find a motorhome that had the comfort, utility and layout that we wanted.


----------



## donkey too (Jun 13, 2012)

I think your comfort also depends on your age. when I was younger, about a hundred years ago, my body was more supple and put up with these things. Now I get aches and stiffness after about half an hour in one position. I bought two swivel recliner chairs, the kind that have spider legs and a foot stool, a couple of years ago intending to use them in a self build but never got round to it. I think that is the only answer.


----------



## suej (Jun 13, 2012)

We always sit in the cab seats,..they are Isri ones, they swivel round and you can tilt the seat and adjust the backrest to suit. We have 2 sofas down the sides and they are used then for resting legs and feet on. If I couldn't get my legs up while I'm sitting, like you, I'd be very uncomfortable. Recommend a couple of cushions too for the small of the back.
Sue


----------



## n brown (Jun 13, 2012)

Somelier said:


> One of the first things we checked when we were looking for a new motorhome was the comfort.
> 
> The "lounges" that designers put into caravans and into motorhomes gave no comfort for long term sitting. I spoke to one of the design team on one motorhome stand at a show and asked her how often she used a motorhome, to my amazement she told me that she had _never_ spent any time in one. I suggested she should use one for a month, then perhaps the designs of her motorhomes would improve!
> 
> ...



this is why i've always made my own[and the pennies of course] and sometimes go to look at motorhomes and am often amazed at the lack of thought that goes into designs.i always thought these things are designed in an office by people who never use them,which you confirmed,but are good at making things look good without much thought about practicalities


----------



## Teutone (Jun 13, 2012)

I find the seats of our Fiat Ducato based MH very uncomfortable. And the passenger seat is not height adjustable like the drivers and I have to look up to my wife (..which I do anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because she seems to sit right under the head liner of the cab. 

As soon as I have a bit of spare time (spare what???) I will rip them out and fit some Car seats.


----------



## Somelier (Jun 13, 2012)

n brown said:


> this is why i've always made my own[and the pennies of course] and sometimes go to look at motorhomes and am often amazed at the lack of thought that goes into designs.i always thought these things are designed in an office by people who never use them,which you confirmed,but are good at making things look good without much thought about practicalities



One mh we looked at had the sink in such a position that you had to reach over the cooker to get at it. Another had the access to the toilet cassette on the far side of an exterior storage locker. I would have had to bend my body into the locker and reach right across to draw the cassette out. The problems were exacerbated by the cassette being about 10cm higher than the floor of the locker, so it was not possible to just draw it out smoothly, it had to be dropped down - impossible for an ageing hippy with a problem back, or for someone shorter than me!

Then they want to charge £60k + for the pleasure!!!!!


----------



## maingate (Jun 13, 2012)

Our Burstner has the double dinette upright bench seats and a long settee. I recently modified one side of the dinette by making it 2 individual seats which can slide forward a bit to give the backrest a bit of angle. All the headrests were removed and a normal cushion with a velcro tab can be fitted instead. The original seating is in the house and by using 3" foam instead of the original (4"+), the seats are slightly lower.

Much more comfortable.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 13, 2012)

maingate said:


> Our Burstner has the double dinette upright bench seats and a long settee. I recently modified one side of the dinette by making it 2 individual seats which can slide forward a bit to give the backrest a bit of angle. All the headrests were removed and a normal cushion with a velcro tab can be fitted instead. The original seating is in the house and by using 3" foam instead of the original (4"+), the seats are slightly lower.
> 
> Much more comfortable.



Much more adaption than that and you'll have a selfbuild!!! I reckon 75mm foam over a hard surface a bit thin, even 125mm bottoms out (as it were) but if you use the highest density grade you might get away with it or if the foam is on a sprung base, still if needs must then.....


----------



## maingate (Jun 13, 2012)

Byronic said:


> Much more adaption than that and you'll have a selfbuild!!! I reckon 75mm foam over a hard surface a bit thin, even 125mm bottoms out (as it were) but if you use the highest density grade you might get away with it or if the foam is on a sprung base, still if needs must then.....



It is top quality foam.

A family friend recovered all of the seats and seat backs at the same time as he sorted out the hinged seat bases and backs that I had made. He manufactures furniture and seats for Pubs, Clubs etc and private high class commissions.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 13, 2012)

Our van is 5 berth (to allow us to take g-kids & sometimes their parents) and has seat belts. The seat backs are a little vertical & the squabs a little long for comfort (work well as a bed tho) so my better half made pretty day use cushion covers for our pillows. These can be used however you like when sitting or loungeing, & even when travelling with a seat belt on. 

A very simple & cheap solution & one we also use on our sailing cruiser where the cockpit seats are wooden! At night when beds are made up simply remove the cushions & use as pillows again. It also makes storing pillows a non-problem!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd go along with that, the long term winterers around the Med. are mostly couples in large vans, as you might expect.

Some of the manufacturers these days seem to have taken this into account (notably German) and on their large versions often produce 2 berth examples.

I think there's a downside to using the cab seats as loungers, in that eventually, sooner rather than later the squabs flatten out and the driving comfort goes.

My own selfbuilt fairly large van I planned as 2 berth, but adaptable for other uses eg occasional m/bike transport, removals, and as such isn't perfect for any particular useage. It's all down to what you reckon is the best comprimise.


----------



## caspar (Jun 13, 2012)

I now have a converted minibus. The seating looks great, but when you sit on it, your upper back hits the window and head hits other internal bodywork. It is really uncomfortable. 

I intend ripping out what is there and redesigning it as I want to move the kitchen anyway, but I am unsure how to overcome this pretty fundamental problem. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BrianG (Jun 13, 2012)

Our motorhome is a Mobilvetta Orsa Minori, 7.2 metres and was designed as a 2 berth with overcab double bed, which is a bit low in headroom.
As regards lounge area and all day comfort I honestly cannot fault it. So spacious for two people we never have any problems. We can happily live in it for weeks.
Due to advanced years I have had to modify the bed arrangements because my wife can no longer clamber up to the double bed. Solution was to make an infill to one lounge settee which sits nicely on the collapsed dining table. The overcab bed is now mine and the dog's. Every evening around 9 o'clock she starts crying until we lower the bed and chuck her in. I don't mind in the winter, she's a great hot water bottle!
The one problem I do have at the moment is that one settee, everybody's favourite seat, could do with a bit of "pumping up",   Any Ideas?
                                                       I LOVE MY VAN!!!!!  But can't afford to re-upholster completely.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 14, 2012)

The van is a 7m Laika on the Fiat 2.8JTD with a fixed bed in the back. The van seating also converts into another bed and it's this one that is the most uncomfortable

I've always built my own vans and had gone up to Simpsons of Great Yarmouth to get some ideas for the new build. I saw the Laika and it had everything that I wanted in a Motorhome except a 12vDC compressor fridge/freezer and bought it on the spot. The build quality of the Laika was much ahead of any of the other vans we looked at and Simpsons do have a good selection to look at. 

I wish that I'd followed my original plan and bought a MAN 7.5T with a box on it which is what I was going to do. Then I would have had a decent size shower/WC, a decent size bed and I'd have fitted 2 recliner chairs like the ones that I have at home.


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 14, 2012)

*I've just spent a week in mine and I have to agree.*

The previous owners had spend quite a lot of money having it re-upholstered, but using foam which was too thick. This means that when sitting down you are forced into an unnatural position and can't relax. I've got one bench seat and the table on the other side is in the 'Pullman' configuration, so it's like sitting in train. Drop the table and pull out the sliders and the whole seating area becomes a giant bed about 8 feet by 6 feet, but not the most practical arrangement if you have guests round.  As someone else said, the drivers seats are the most comfortable, but don't rotate, so if I'm reading or using the laptop I tend to catch the horn button and wake everyone up.

It doesn't help having a full sized double bed dropping down from the ceiling and making the sitting area totally unuseable when someone is in it.  I don't think there is such a thing as the perfect off the peg motorhome and if I ever win the lottery I'll start from scratch.


----------



## Somelier (Jun 14, 2012)

Our Pinnacle FB is ideal for 2 people - a fixed bed long enough for me to stretch out full length, 2 comfortable seats (the driver & passenger seats that swivel), but an extra 2 seats on the other side of the table for when we have 2 guests visiting for drinks and food. Plenty of storage space under the bed, as well as the fresh water tank - which prevents freezing. Our first mh had the tank under the vehicle, so it always froze in the winter months.


----------

